# Wrist problem



## Ceicei (Oct 22, 2003)

Last Thursday, I re-injured my left wrist.  

Years ago, I had hyper-extended my wrist in a work accident that caused it to become extremely painful, weak, and got "water on the wrist" (bursitis).  The treatment I had was a long needle to drain it (done three separate times), one cortisone shot, and a very snug ace wrap for several weeks.  It took a year then to get completely better (pain-free) and a bit longer to gain the strength back to the point I could do push-ups with no problems.

Now last Thursday, I was working on a technique with a male teenager (one belt rank under mine).  This technique involved a take-down.  He didn't do the "take-down" correctly, he basically slammed me down hard while hanging on one of my legs.  The result was I fell sideways onto my left wrist being unable to break my fall properly.  Unfortunately, he did that twice before I corrected his stance and holds so he could execute the technique and take-down properly.

Any suggestions how I can help my wrist to get better without having to go through the same type of treatments I went through?

- Ceicei


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 22, 2003)

I know how ya feel.  I've been out for 3 weeks with a "stretched" ligament in my left wrist from a front wrist throw by a student who believed that the technique was power instead of form.  Good luck, remember "RICE" and see a doctor if it doesn't soon get better.


----------

